# Thetford 200 S / CS



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We've got a problem with our cassette toilet, and wondered if anyone else has experienced the same problem, and what the cause was?

Once the pump has stopped when the flush button is released, there is a continual trickle of water from the flushing spout, which if left long enough, fills the bowl, whilst syphoning off our fresh water supply.

The PDF information download from the Thetford website, (link below), refers to an "Electrical Valve, and a "Vacuum Breaker".

Any contributions as to how to rectify the problem, would be gratefully acknowledged.

Cheers,

Jock.

Thetford C200 Series


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I don't *know* how this should work but I assume that the 'electric valve' opens when the flush button is pressed, which, just like turning on a tap, will cause the main pump to operate: so it seems possible that your valve is just not shutting off properly.

You could possibly test this by switching off the main pump just after flushing, to see if the trickle stops: can you hear your main pump when it is operating?

When you say that if the trickle is left long enough, it fills the bowl, how do you stop it?

I don't know what the 'Vacuum Breaker' is either but possibly to prevent back syphoning from the toilet to water tank, or just to prevent a direct connection between the two .......... just ideas but may help you get on the right track.

Does the Thetford website have a 'troubleshooting' section? I seem to remember it might have.

Harvey


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ingram said:


> I don't *know* how this should work but I assume that the 'electric valve' opens when the flush button is pressed, which, just like turning on a tap, will cause the main pump to operate: so it seems possible that your valve is just not shutting off properly.
> 
> You could possibly test this by switching off the main pump just after flushing, to see if the trickle stops: can you hear your main pump when it is operating?
> 
> ...


Hi Harvey,

Thanks for the reply.

I am able to hear the pump running, and it does stop running when the button is released. The only way we could stop the trickle, was to dump the fresh tank, as draining the lines still produced the problem, when the pump came back on again for washing, etc.

I'll try flushing through several litres of water in the hope that, maybe it is a piece of dirt or grit as has been suggested somewhere else where I have posted.
There is a FAQs option on the Thetford website, but I can't see a "troubleshooting" option.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You may need to replace the electric valve Jock. Davesport had some trouble with his recently and I posted a pdf guide of how to change it. Might be worth searching that thread to see if it includes similar symptoms. Meanwhile, here is the guide again (also down-loadable from Thetford website).

Philip


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> You may need to replace the electric valve Jock. Davesport had some trouble with his recently and I posted a pdf guide of how to change it. Might be worth searching that thread to see if it includes similar symptoms. Meanwhile, here is the guide again (also down-loadable from Thetford website).
> 
> Philip


Thanks Philip,

I'll try a search for that thread. That's the PDF file that I managed to glean my initial info from. Very handy indeed.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> Might be worth searching that thread to see if it includes similar symptoms.


No luck there, except a thread on lubricating the seal. :lol: I've tried all sort of searches.

Thanks anyway Philip,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

The electric valve has been confirmed as faulty by Thetford's technical services, and available next day from >>Miriad Products<<...........................however, about £10 - £12 cheaper from your local caravan dealer, if not in a hurry. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tj82 (8 mo ago)

JeanLuc said:


> You may need to replace the electric valve Jock. Davesport had some trouble with his recently and I posted a pdf guide of how to change it. Might be worth searching that thread to see if it includes similar symptoms. Meanwhile, here is the guide again (also down-loadable from Thetford website).
> 
> Philip


thanks for this link and this thread. It helped me fix my flush without needing spare parts.

My flush was broken having put cleaning fluid in my fresh tank which caused a bunch of gunk build up to be released from the tanks and pipes. a bunch of this buildup clogged the fine mesh filter present in the electronic valve.
I had to remove the toilet bowl to get at the valve and then it was a simple clean in the of the filters and it was back to working again.

thanks for the pointers in this thread!

(I wont clean my tank and run the pipes again until i've flushed the tank at least once next time 
I still have a partly blocked hot tap on my trauma hob/sink combo and I can't easily get to the tap cassette to clear the blockage....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting about what helped and also the advisories re emptying the tank after cleaning before flushing thro the pipes. It must've been pretty mucky!

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------

